# ******** removing option to hide your name in search



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/********/10371793/********-removes-option-to-hide-your-name-in-search.html

Might be of interest ....


----------



## SummerTilly (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes very interesting - it's amazing what is available on line these days in terms of information flow.  

I have been able to discover a lot about my LO's family through ******** and google... 

And as we know, it works both ways


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

Except LO's family shouldn't know your last or your first names, and so shouldn't and wouldn't be able to search for you.


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Indeed    It's amazing how much information you can find with just a name!


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Pauliboo, it's very common for birth family to know first names of adopters, for letterbox.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

or even surnames if SS cock up which they frequently do


----------



## peacelily (Feb 24, 2006)

Hmmmmmm   


Thanks DE


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

We were told we would use false names when meeting birth mother, and for letterbox contact.


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

We were told that as well paul as my first name isn't very common and I work in an area where I may come across bp however we decided against it because when bubba is older she will know our names and these won't be the names on lb. I personally didn't want to try and explain our reasons. Would likely only be bm and bd isn't on tbe scene and she isn't a risk really just vulnerable.


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

keemjay said:


> or even surnames if SS cock up which they frequently do


Yep. We've experienced two DPA breaches already and we're just one family.

And we have a very unusual surname too


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

It is a worry thank you Dame Enda I am one of the users who has always used that.  I am also using my first name then my middle name on ** not my full name. Also I have a picture of our dog for my profile pic and a scenic picture or something similar as my cover photo. Just for privacy. Like you AAA I have unusual names


----------



## roonie (Oct 20, 2010)

Does anyone think safest thing is to just come off ********? Can a profile be fully deleted?


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

We write our letter box signed the children's names - that was how SS set it up - BPs don't even know our first names, although if they did it wouldn't give them much, we both have very mainstream names for our generation.  If they had our surname that would be significantly more of an issue as it's really quite unusual.  If SS ever made that cock up I would hit the **** roof.


----------

